# Coon hunters or poachers?



## Half Draw (Aug 15, 2013)

Northern zone, so this is 15 days after season ended. Guy looks like he's carrying a rack (not sheds), and I don't see a gun. This is in the middle of our property and they didn't come back. They would have had to have someone on the other side to pick them up.

Still don't appreciate people trampling through our property without permission, no matter what they are doing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 15, 2013)

Tracking something....maybe a wounded deer or buck....and they cut the rack off the head.

Either way, like you said, they're tresspassing.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 15, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Tracking something....maybe a wounded deer or buck....and they cut the rack off the head.
> 
> Either way, like you said, they're tresspassing.



I thought about that too... but tracking a wounded buck from two weeks prior?


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like he found a rack while coon hunting.


----------



## L204622 (Aug 15, 2013)

gotta hate a tresspasser


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2013)

Coon hunters who found a deer skull in the woods.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Coon hunters who found a deer skull in the woods.



this....


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2013)

Cooners. Dog Prolly came from a long ways off and they had to go get it.


----------



## Dbender (Aug 15, 2013)

*coon hunters*

It is pretty obvious that it is a couple of coon hunters who had to go retrieve a young dog(reason for switch in right hand).  I don't see any guns what would make you think poaching?  It is really a sad day when you can't go and get your dog off of a neighboring property without being accused of poaching.  Most poachers are extremely lazy and do their poaching from a vehicle.   This is strictly my opinion and I know most don't agree.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 15, 2013)

Dbender said:


> It is pretty obvious that it is a couple of coon hunters who had to go retrieve a young dog(reason for switch in right hand).  I don't see any guns what would make you think poaching?  It is really a sad day when you can't go and get your dog off of a neighboring property without being accused of poaching.  Most poachers are extremely lazy and do their poaching from a vehicle.   This is strictly my opinion and I know most don't agree.



What makes you think it's a young dog? Also, if they came from the only neighboring house around, it's behind them a half mile. If they continue on their path, they've got a couple miles to walk before they hit a road. If you "find" your "lost dog," would you take it back home? I just have an issue with people trespassing, and especially with dogs running on the property. My dogs don't run on it. I don't want ANY dogs on ANY property where I hunt deer.

Oh well, my first gut feeling was the coon hunting and found a skull theory. I'm hoping that's all there was/is to it and it's over and done with.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Aug 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> this....



There wasn't nothing wrong with what he said . I agree with him. coon hunters, ran across the set of horns, but...... trespassing either way..


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 15, 2013)

To early for shed hunters?  I'ver heard theres alot of money in that.


----------



## oldways (Aug 15, 2013)

If the dates are right on the cam it was back in January. Why upset 8monthes later. Just asking???


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 15, 2013)

Coon hunters retrieving a lost dog. Your deer have long forgot.


----------



## Dbender (Aug 15, 2013)

Half Draw said:


> What makes you think it's a young dog? Also, if they came from the only neighboring house around, it's behind them a half mile. If they continue on their path, they've got a couple miles to walk before they hit a road. If you "find" your "lost dog," would you take it back home? I just have an issue with people trespassing, and especially with dogs running on the property. My dogs don't run on it. I don't want ANY dogs on ANY property where I hunt deer.
> 
> Oh well, my first gut feeling was the coon hunting and found a skull theory. I'm hoping that's all there was/is to it and it's over and done with.


I would say it's a young or inexperienced dog because he's not broke to a lead(that's the reason for the switch).  As far as "finding" their "lost dog" it appears they left there gun wherever they crossed onto your property and went and hooked their dog up to a leash and walked him out(back home).  They didn't send him on to hunt the rest of your property out.  As far as where they came from who knows? They might have had to track that dog several miles. I understand your trespassing issue(a little) and if you didn't get any more pics of them it appears it was an isolated unfortunate incident they didn't wish to repeat.  Good luck this deer season.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just a couple of good guys enjoying a night of coonhunting. Deer season was over and no one around to knock on the door to ask for permission to get dogs...even if your number is on posted signs would you want them calling all hours of the night...or do as they did and just walk in and get their dog off this hunting land? They obviously did no harm to the property...and coonhunters will actually help keep the bad guys runoff by being there.  Give em a break guys, technically yes they are trespassing...but they are the kind of trespassers I want on my deer club when I'm not around!


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 15, 2013)

Would you rather them leave the dog running around your woods?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2013)

Is it a timber company lease? Do you know if you have all hunting rights leased?


----------



## BANDT (Aug 15, 2013)

coon poachers..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 15, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Just a couple of good guys enjoying a night of coonhunting. Deer season was over and no one around to knock on the door to ask for permission to get dogs...even if your number is on posted signs would you want them calling all hours of the night...or do as they did and just walk in and get their dog off this hunting land? They obviously did no harm to the property...and coonhunters will actually help keep the bad guys runoff by being there.  Give em a break guys, technically yes they are trespassing...but they are the kind of trespassers I want on my deer club when I'm not around!


Agreed


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 15, 2013)

We get a few pics of guys retrieving their dogs almost every year, they never messed with my cameras and nothing missing, not a problem for us.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.



Too bad everybody don't think like us...


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 15, 2013)

BANDT said:


> coon poachers..


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2013)

Both

T


----------



## pdiddy (Aug 15, 2013)

They're actually not trespassing they have all the right to retrieve there dog it's the same as if a deer you shoot goes on someone property


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> They're actually not trespassing they have all the right to retrieve there dog it's the same as if a deer you shoot goes on someone property


No they don't.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 15, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> They're actually not trespassing they have all the right to retrieve there dog it's the same as if a deer you shoot goes on someone property



You are incorrect. 

T


----------



## pdiddy (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been in the situation before and I use to coonhunt with a dnr


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 15, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> I've been in the situation before and I use to coonhunt with a dnr



Yeah but, you are still incorrect.


----------



## pdiddy (Aug 15, 2013)

So explain how im incorrect


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 15, 2013)

I still ask, would you prefer someone go grab their dog off your property or stand at the fence line and hope it comes back?

And to those that say, "keep your dogs away from property lines"....do you own a dog?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> So explain how im incorrect


While I wish we did. Ga does not have a right to retrieve law. On anything. Deer,coon dogs,hog dogs etc. When you cross that line. Your breaking a law.


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 15, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> So explain how im incorrect



It's pretty clear, you are not allowed to go on someone else's property without their permission.  Some states have the "right to retrieve" law, but, as far as I'm aware, GA is not one of them.  Perhaps your DNR buddy is one of those law enforcement officers who finds himself above the law.....or is misinformed himself.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 15, 2013)

See the two posts above.  There is no right to retrieve law in GA.  

So long as I know who you are, I have no problem with you coming onto my land to get your (name it) dog, horse, cat, mule, children, wife, girlfriend.  I just want to know who you are and why you are there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.



This until they prove their intentions are otherwise.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 16, 2013)

oldways said:


> If the dates are right on the cam it was back in January. Why upset 8monthes later. Just asking???



I just pulled the card a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 16, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Is it a timber company lease? Do you know if you have all hunting rights leased?



It's private property.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 16, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> They're actually not trespassing they have all the right to retrieve there dog it's the same as if a deer you shoot goes on someone property



Legally, you are incorrect. It doesn't matter if their mother was across the line. If it's private property, you don't have a right to be there unless you are told otherwise.

I'm over it, they got their pup and they are not on my other cameras, which means they moved on through. I don't know who else wouldn't be a little concerned at first when you see two people on your property and one of them is holding a rack.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2013)

While I dont have a problem with folks retrieving a deer or a loose dog on our properties, I do have a problem with folks that think its ok to be there no matter what.

Its not your right to get your dog or your deer.  It is my right to allow you to.  I know I feel the same way every time I have ever crossed someones line to get a deer.  It is a privileged that they are allowing me to be there and not a right.

As far as the pic.  In my mine they are getting their dog back.  They could have been turned around which would explain why going the wrong way.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 16, 2013)

i wonder if it really was 62 degrees in January


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

ShellytheDuckSlayer said:


> i wonder if it really was 62 degrees in January




This past winter, and the winter before this, it was. More than once.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 16, 2013)

This is just my opinion.

I lease property in Washington County.I am a visitor to that county.The locals live,work,pay taxes and most importantly vote there.
If they want to coon hunt,relic hunt atv ride,or nature hike after deer season,I have no problem with it.
One of our locals is a Mod here


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> This is just my opinion.
> 
> I lease property in Washington County.I am a visitor to that county.The locals live,work,pay taxes and most importantly vote there.
> If they want to coon hunt,relic hunt atv ride,or nature hike after deer season,I have no problem with it.
> One of our locals is a Mod here



I'm all about being kind, nice, and granting permission to those who ask. However, I am not all about paying for other people's hobbies. It's like gateway drugs, it will eventually lead to something bad happening.

You let Jim Bob down the road run all over your property. Jim Bob ends up mentioning it to a buddy of his. Next thing you know, your stuck with property that's trampled all over and not worth a thing for deer huntin'. 

What do you think the deer do when hunting season is over? They don't all leave the country for vacation. They try to settle back into a routine on the property where you're allowing everyone around to coon hunt, hog hunt, or do whatever. That's part of the reason you see people complain about not having any deer on their property. Deer like to be left alone. They do not like being harassed. You harass them enough, they leave your property.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> They're actually not trespassing they have all the right to retrieve there dog it's the same as if a deer you shoot goes on someone property



You better brush up on the laws...


----------



## Throwback (Aug 16, 2013)

pdiddy said:


> So explain how im incorrect



You are particularly incorrect a out being able to go across property lines to get a deer you shot. 
Also. Georgia has no right to retrieve law on dogs. 

T


----------



## rdhood (Aug 16, 2013)

> Would you rather them leave the dog running around your woods?



This



> Deer like to be left alone. They do not like being harassed.



And leaving their dog to roam your property helps this situation how?


It's okay to be concerned... even mad. But once you are over that, put yourself in their place and ask yourself what YOU would do in this situation.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 16, 2013)

rdhood said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure I would go get my dog also. However, because of the location of the house I currently live in, I do not have an outside dog. When my dog goes out of the house, it's on a leash and collar. 

You've got one guy who supposedly just "wants to retrieve his dog." You've got another guy (me) who doesn't want dogs running loose on his hunting property. It all boils down to common courtesy, and common sense. I'm nice enough to where I would let someone go get their dog. You better be smart enough not to continue letting it happen. If it does continue, you better A) Train your dog B) Build a fence or C) Get rid of the dog.

As it stands now, since I honestly feel like the guy was either retrieving his lost dog, or perhaps coon hunting, that's ok (it looks to be a "first-time offense" sort of thing). No harm done... yet.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know what the intentions of these two guys were, but we caught trespassers before.

Guess what their excuse was. "Just trying to retrieve a dog." Guess what else, they were lying. Posted is Posted.


----------



## leftystar (Aug 16, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Coon hunters who found a deer skull in the woods.



yep.


----------



## Tater Bug (Aug 17, 2013)

Been trying to teach mine to read for years! Still no luck. I've had those nights where you end up in the middle of nowhere and can't seem to find the landowners number, resident or even a road. Seems like you always end up a poaching , tresspassing, up to no good thug. Good grief.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 17, 2013)

Coon hunting ! Just found old deer skull !!


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had to retrieve dogs and deer before, haven't always been able to ask permission (due to it being 3am) but generally speaking coon hunters are a good group of guys that hate poachers as much as you and I do (this is the case for the coon hunters I know at least) and are normally very respectful of others'property.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

I think if they were poachers you would have more than just one picture of them. They did tresspass, but I have no problem with what they did. If it became an all the time deal where they used your property as they pleased then I would  be upset. They went and got their dog and never returned it seems. It wouldnt bother me a bit.


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 17, 2013)

*.*

I don't know why everyone thinks dog and dog hunters are so bad and believes that the dog runs a deer off to never never land to disappear for ever


----------



## T.P. (Aug 17, 2013)

Deer dog! Hunted an immature buck down, chewed its head off and delivered its horns back to the hunters!! Them folks probably paid good money for that horndog.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Deer dog! Hunted an immature buck down, chewed its head off and delivered its horns back to the hunters!! Them folks probably paid good money for that horndog.


Did you train it?  If so train me one but I don't want it catching lil bucks like that. I want great bigguns!


----------



## Dbender (Aug 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Deer dog! Hunted an immature buck down, chewed its head off and delivered its horns back to the hunters!! Them folks probably paid good money for that horndog.


The really valuable horndogs have enough sense to walk behind the camera!


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 17, 2013)

ghost8026 said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks dog and dog hunters are so bad and believes that the dog runs a deer off to never never land to disappear for ever



Everyone does not think that.  What gave you that idea?


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 17, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Everyone does not think that.  What gave you that idea?



There are a lot of dog hunting haters on this forum....


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 17, 2013)

Because everyone always says they don't want dogs runin round anywhere near themor there rproperty that's why its getin so hard to find property to hunt with dogs.I've hunted with dogs for 25 years never had a problem but in our county over the years the dog clubs have become less and less common


----------



## NC Scout (Aug 17, 2013)

You gotta pick you're battles and this doesn't look like one worth fighting.


----------



## MCNASTY (Aug 18, 2013)

Personally I know a few coon hunters and they for the most part have leases for coon hunting just like we do for deer. But, the dogs know no boundaries, its very easy for a dog to run across the property line and get after a coon on the neighboring property.  I for one hate coons, they eat my deer feed and I shoot them and put them in the freezer for profit when I get agitated enough.  But I hate the thought of a dog and people running all over my property when Im at home asleep dreaming if a big buck.  If it was after deer season and not during turkey season so be it. But not during the hunting seasons. This instance looks like a no harm no foul.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 18, 2013)

Dbender said:


> The really valuable horndogs have enough sense to walk behind the camera!



Only the upper end of championship quality horn dogs are trained to sniff out the cameras. Thus they run behind the camera, and do the buck takedown, kill & retrieve the antlers deed totally undetected from forest surveillance. 

What's really tough to train for is aging bucks on the hoof for age & score. Especially tough to make such a subjective  determination on bucks in the counties where inside spread rules are in place.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Aug 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Coon hunters who found a deer skull in the woods.



correct


----------



## holler tree (Aug 19, 2013)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Looks like he found a rack while coon hunting.



I agree.


----------



## trail camera junkies (Aug 19, 2013)

If it's posted land stating what's not allowed "No Trespassing" then that's, that!
I saw a sign one time that said: "No standing, No talking, No trespassing, No hunting and NO NOTHING ALLOWED"

Now, what one interprets the meaning of what they just read is a different story all the time.

Example:
"It didn't say I couldn't retrieve my dogs if they wandered over there though"

That's how the rumor mill starts too. One thing said, the other interprets it another way and then it's all twisted around by the time it makes it to the 10th person.

This is the sign posted on the land where I just had the 2 homebrews stolen so, you figure it out. They'll do whatever they want as long as your not there pulling security on it 24-7.
Good Luck! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 19, 2013)

ghost8026 said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks dog and dog hunters are so bad and believes that the dog runs a deer off to never never land to disappear for ever





vonnick52 said:


> There are a lot of dog hunting haters on this forum....



Not sure they hate the dogs or dog hunting...

But I can tell you that a lot of people value the right to have their property free and clear of trespassers, whether that includes someones dog or someone coming on their property to get their dog.

We all know that dogs cant read posted signs, but that is no excuse for a dog to be on someone elses property.

If a dog pees on your porch every morning at 6AM and you walk thru it barefoot enough times you tend to get tired of the dog and the dogs owner that allows their dog to run free and pee on your porch.  AND it is your right to get tired of it since it is your doorstep.

All that being said, I dont personally have a problem with a dog getting loose now and again...but it would get old if it happened often


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.



Totally agree Nic.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 19, 2013)

Hunter454 said:


> I've had to retrieve dogs and deer before, haven't always been able to ask permission (due to it being 3am) but generally speaking coon hunters are a good group of guys that hate poachers as much as you and I do (this is the case for the coon hunters I know at least) and are normally very respectful of others'property.



By trespassing? Yeah that is respectful.

I don't hate dog hunters, I don't think they will run off all the deer, and I know that dogs can't read. I think hunters in general are good guys, but how do you get a special pass because your dogs can't read???

If you are going to hunt with dogs, you should contact surrounding property owners in advance to set up permission to retrieve lost dogs. I would grant that permission (in advance) without hesitation. I love dogs, and want to see them properly cared for and collected safely when necessary.

If you don't get permission in advance you are irresponsible.

Know your neighbors, and give the same respect you would like.


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 19, 2013)

Half Draw said:


> What makes you think it's a young dog? Also, if they came from the only neighboring house around, it's behind them a half mile. If they continue on their path, they've got a couple miles to walk before they hit a road. If you "find" your "lost dog," would you take it back home? I just have an issue with people trespassing, and especially with dogs running on the property. My dogs don't run on it. I don't want ANY dogs on ANY property where I hunt deer.
> 
> Oh well, my first gut feeling was the coon hunting and found a skull theory. I'm hoping that's all there was/is to it and it's over and done with.



as stated before the man has a switch which indicates its a younger dog who is not broke to a lead real well whos to say the dog didnt drag up the deer skull and he got switched for that the bottom line is dogs cant read your posted signs they dont know were the lines are a hound will sometimes run 5 mile before it gets a coon treed when the moon is full ive been coonhunting for years my dogs have ran on private property many times and iam sure they will do it again i will go get my hounds either way if the property is posted or not ive walked many a mile through several properties retreiving my dogs and finding a road to get back to my truck i ask permission if theres a number or house close by and its a reasonable time of night to ask a person if its 3 in the morning on a week night i normally go on and leave nothing but foot prints the only thing i would take is the mud that sticks to my boots and when it comes to deer hunters being but holes about there land and dogs being run there imho dogs dont hurt a thing i hunt the same land for deer or coon or squirrel or rabbit just whatever and my dogs are the last thing on the other animals mind theres a coyote on every peice of hunting land in the state and its nothing but a stinkin dog that howls and barks a whole lot more than a hound the problem with people today is they wanna holler tresspasser at every person who steps across a line even if there not hurting a thing if you shot the biggest deer of your life and it was on another mans property you would run right over there to retreive your deer and get off the land i wish things were the way they were 25 years ago were you could go anywere you wanted and didnt have someone trying to put you in jail or get a search party out for your head


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.



amen i appreciate your way of thinking nic


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 19, 2013)

I still don't understand why people think that being a dog hunter gets you a special pass.

Don't get me wrong, I want you to get your dogs back, but I want you to be RESPECTFUL of the adjacent landowner, and ask permission to be on the land. That is how it is now a days. With leases and liability laws, there is more at stake than footprints.

If the OP stated that here is a picture of Jimmy and Johnny fetchin' their young coon hound when he run off of their lease and on to mine, but it is cool because I know them and we have talked about it, then it would be OK.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 19, 2013)

Sometimes the dogs end up a couple miles from where they where set out.They get turned around after chasing a hog or coon or just a young dogs that keeps on there is really no way to contact every landowner they may encounter.Most dog hunters will leave the gun in the truck and retrieve the dog as fast as they can.Its part of doggin If anyone says it aint they are lying or have not done it long enough.It seems like people are more and more protective of leases these days and its the right they bought when they leased the property but short of stopping all dog hunting there is no solution other than owning endless property so the problem will always be here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I still don't understand why people think that being a dog hunter gets you a special pass.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want you to get your dogs back, but I want you to be RESPECTFUL of the adjacent landowner, and ask permission to be on the land. That is how it is now a days. With leases and liability laws, there is more at stake than footprints.
> 
> If the OP stated that here is a picture of Jimmy and Johnny fetchin' their young coon hound when he run off of their lease and on to mine, but it is cool because I know them and we have talked about it, then it would be OK.


You can't get permission from every owner for several square miles. Is not possible. Anyhow,how many think its quite fine to go get a deer laying across the property line dead about 20 yards????? Double standard is what it is mainly. I will say this thread has some pretty good folk on it.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.



Not many of us left.


----------



## Countryboys (Aug 20, 2013)

Coon hunted all my life until recently. Back issues and swamps don't go good together. I've been turned down hunting privileges because of deer hunters and I got 1 land owner who wants me to hunt his property every night during deer season. Says the only time he ever sees big bucks is when I hunt it the night before. Coon hunting a piece of property will not run a deer off. Even if the dog is trashy and decides to run the deer. The deer will not leave. It will come back. Can't tell ya how many times I've walked up on sleeping deer. I have also called the GW on poachers. Found deer that were shot at night running around about to die. But back to what I started on. The university of Clemson and SC dnr did a study on the impact on deer and coon hunting. Everybody might want to read that.


----------



## northganoodling25 (Aug 20, 2013)

If these hunters where strictly retrieving dog from someone elses property and left everything in their truck, why be carrying out deer antlers? They must have some sort of interest in deer hunting or antlers if they took of property, right? If deer inventory is a priority on this lease like it is on mine, then people " strictly retrieving dogs" would be messing with my management practices.


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Aug 20, 2013)

i walk right by deer nearly every night that Im coon huntin and they just sit there and look at me so no one can say coon hunters and dogs run off deer


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 20, 2013)

What Nic said. No telling how far he had carried the skull. I carried one all morning turkey hunting once. If you found no problems on your property, all is well. Some coons leave the county. I chased many a rabbit dog back in the day across the line. The point is...it's January. It sounds as if some are more obsessed with a set of horns than a man is with his dog. The dog is important the horns are not!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2013)

We used to have several incidents a year of people's coon dogs "accidentally" getting on our farm. Once I became a trapper and word spread that I was a trapper suddenly we had no more "accidental" coon dogs on our property. 

I don't know what that means but it sure means something. 

T


----------



## thericcardgrp (Aug 20, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Agreed





Xx2


----------



## amosmoses (Aug 20, 2013)

Trespassing is trespassing no matter the situation!!!!!! Management for big mature deer is a expensive and time consuming part of deer hunting and low presure is one of the main ingredients. And it doesn't just stop after deer season it's a year around thing and if that's what your into you can't have people and dogs just walking randomly through your property. And I understand dogs don't know any property lines and that's part of hunting with dogs, but it's frustrating to put in all this hard work to check your cameras and see something like this. 

And to all of you on here that act like this guy is crazy for being concerned about this, post directions to y'all's property so we can all invite our selfs over for a deer hunt this November.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 20, 2013)

Seeing all of these comments about going to get their dog, it's 3 am in morning, blah blah blah. As a responsible steward to your sport it would make since to find out beforehand who owns properties joining where you coon hunt. Knock on some doors, make phone calls and have permission before you ever load dogs up in truck. Quit using the excuse that, I don't know who owns land, it was in wee hours of the morning. I have nothing against hunting with dogs but you do have several months from close of season to opening of season. Put the time and effort in to meet your neighbors.


----------



## Half Draw (Aug 20, 2013)

A few years back I was in a stand when I heard 2 dogs barking from a distance. They kept getting closer and closer. All of a sudden, here comes a pretty sizeable buck (one side of his rack was missing) running right towards me. The buck looked worn out, tongue hanging out, and looked like he just ran through a river. About a minute later, here come the two dogs chasing him. So is that no big deal either? I bet that deer chooses a new path each time he smells another dog.

Bottom line, if your managing property for deer hunting, you DO NOT WANT DOGS on it, PERIOD. Unless you have the rights to the land, you should be keeping your dog OFF of it, PERIOD.


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 21, 2013)

amosmoses said:


> Trespassing is trespassing no matter the situation!!!!!! Management for big mature deer is a expensive and time consuming part of deer hunting and low presure is one of the main ingredients. And it doesn't just stop after deer season it's a year around thing and if that's what your into you can't have people and dogs just walking randomly through your property. And I understand dogs don't know any property lines and that's part of hunting with dogs, but it's frustrating to put in all this hard work to check your cameras and see something like this.
> 
> And to all of you on here that act like this guy is crazy for being concerned about this, post directions to y'all's property so we can all invite our selfs over for a deer hunt this November.


or better yet how about you let some of us coonhunters hunt your property and we can do a study on how it affects your deer because it sure dont effect mine at all or other places i hunt


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 21, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Seeing all of these comments about going to get their dog, it's 3 am in morning, blah blah blah. As a responsible steward to your sport it would make since to find out beforehand who owns properties joining where you coon hunt. Knock on some doors, make phone calls and have permission before you ever load dogs up in truck. Quit using the excuse that, I don't know who owns land, it was in wee hours of the morning. I have nothing against hunting with dogs but you do have several months from close of season to opening of season. Put the time and effort in to meet your neighbors.



Its not that simple to get land to coon hunt  from neighboring properties because of the youll run my deer off theory its hard to find land to run dogs on in general so if i get a place iam goin hunting and will do all i can to keep them on that land


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

"Half Draw" got banded . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Half Draw" got banded . . .



Must've went to full draw and punched the release


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 4, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Seeing all of these comments about going to get their dog, it's 3 am in morning, blah blah blah. As a responsible steward to your sport it would make since to find out beforehand who owns properties joining where you coon hunt. Knock on some doors, make phone calls and have permission before you ever load dogs up in truck. Quit using the excuse that, I don't know who owns land, it was in wee hours of the morning. I have nothing against hunting with dogs but you do have several months from close of season to opening of season. Put the time and effort in to meet your neighbors.



Well said.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> While I dont have a problem with folks retrieving a deer or a loose dog on our properties, I do have a problem with folks that think its ok to be there no matter what.
> 
> Its not your right to get your dog or your deer.  It is my right to allow you to.  I know I feel the same way every time I have ever crossed someones line to get a deer.  It is a privileged that they are allowing me to be there and not a right.
> 
> ...



I,ll ditto Jim on this, he is exactly right


----------



## arcaidy (Sep 5, 2013)

I’m certain every one of you who has a problem with a coon hunter getting their dog would never cross a property line without permission to collect a downed deer or make it to a road after getting turned around in the woods. 

This topic highlights what I consider one of the major problems with our sport today….


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2013)

arcaidy said:


> I’m certain every one of you who has a problem with a coon hunter getting their dog would never cross a property line without permission to collect a downed deer or make it to a road after getting turned around in the woods.
> 
> This topic highlights what I consider one of the major problems with our sport today….


I posted a poll on here last yr about that same exact thing. Retrieving a down deer across a property line without permission. Was overwhelming that most would. Wasn't even close.


----------



## Snattlerake (Sep 5, 2013)

stay off of other peoples property. you dont know how they are managing their land, or what they are doing with it. your innocent little stroll through their property (for whatever reason) could be messing things up for them more than you know. you don't own it, or pay for it, so stay out.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 11, 2013)

We know our neighbors (all 900 acres of them). Some ask for permission. Some don't. If we don't have permission, we don't cross the line. We don't hunt that close to it either.


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 12, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Seeing all of these comments about going to get their dog, it's 3 am in morning, blah blah blah. As a responsible steward to your sport it would make since to find out beforehand who owns properties joining where you coon hunt. Knock on some doors, make phone calls and have permission before you ever load dogs up in truck. Quit using the excuse that, I don't know who owns land, it was in wee hours of the morning. I have nothing against hunting with dogs but you do have several months from close of season to opening of season. Put the time and effort in to meet your neighbors.





rigderunner said:


> Its not that simple to get land to coon hunt  from neighboring properties because of the youll run my deer off theory its hard to find land to run dogs on in general so if i get a place iam goin hunting and will do all i can to keep them on that land



Then what about you don't coonhunt on that land? I have NO objection to people hunting with dogs; but YOU have a responsibility, IMO, to keep said dogs on the land you have secured permission to hunt on. If that property is 200 acres, you say to that guy: " Mr. Smith, there's no way I can keep the dogs off Farmer Brown's place, & he don't allow no dogs, so, I'm sorry, we can't hunt your place; maybe we can trap the coons..."

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should, or that everybody around has to put up with your hobby. When my dad was a kid, people could pretty much range all over with marginal permission, quail hunting, for example. 

Times have changed. You must change with them, like it or not, or find yourself in the pokey trying to make bail.


----------



## GarHole (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, some of you guys are defensive of your deer. This deer season overlapped with the training a new pup. It was deer hunting during the day, running the dogs at night. We would cut loose at the same place I would sit in the morning. I was fortunate enough to pass up a lot of nice deer most everyday. My coonhunting had no affect on deer numbers this year compared to last!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 22, 2014)

They have people patrol the borders of neighbooring hunting clubs during season. Making sure no one shoots across the line.


----------



## jmh5397 (Jan 22, 2014)

GarHole said:


> Wow, some of you guys are defensive of your deer. This deer season overlapped with the training a new pup. It was deer hunting during the day, running the dogs at night. We would cut loose at the same place I would sit in the morning. I was fortunate enough to pass up a lot of nice deer most everyday. My coonhunting had no affect on deer numbers this year compared to last!!



You didn't get the memo???  We are now treating deer with velvet gloves thanks to QDM.


----------



## capt kev (Jan 22, 2014)

You can tell it is a young dog because it hasn't learned to read those posted signs yet.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 23, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> Just a couple of good guys enjoying a night of coonhunting. Deer season was over and no one around to knock on the door to ask for permission to get dogs...even if your number is on posted signs would you want them calling all hours of the night...or do as they did and just walk in and get their dog off this hunting land? They obviously did no harm to the property...and coonhunters will actually help keep the bad guys runoff by being there.  Give em a break guys, technically yes they are trespassing...but they are the kind of trespassers I want on my deer club when I'm not around!



not prosecuting them for tresspassing is giving them a break!



vonnick52 said:


> Would you rather them leave the dog running around your woods?



actually yes I would





GA DAWG said:


> While I wish we did. Ga does not have a right to retrieve law. On anything. Deer,coon dogs,hog dogs etc. When you cross that line. Your breaking a law.



It seems its a Law some coon hunters feel they have a right break!




Tater Bug said:


> Been trying to teach mine to read for years! Still no luck. I've had those nights where you end up in the middle of nowhere and can't seem to find the landowners number, resident or even a road. Seems like you always end up a poaching , tresspassing, up to no good thug. Good grief.




Are you saying that people who break the law that they do not agree with are not thugs?





ted_BSR said:


> By trespassing? Yeah that is respectful.
> 
> I don't hate dog hunters, I don't think they will run off all the deer, and I know that dogs can't read. I think hunters in general are good guys, but how do you get a special pass because your dogs can't read???
> 
> ...



I agree




rigderunner said:


> as stated before the man has a switch which indicates its a younger dog who is not broke to a lead real well whos to say the dog didnt drag up the deer skull and he got switched for that the bottom line is dogs cant read your posted signs they dont know were the lines are a hound will sometimes run 5 mile before it gets a coon treed when the moon is full ive been coonhunting for years my dogs have ran on private property many times and iam sure they will do it again i will go get my hounds either way if the property is posted or not ive walked many a mile through several properties retreiving my dogs and finding a road to get back to my truck i ask permission if theres a number or house close by and its a reasonable time of night to ask a person if its 3 in the morning on a week night i normally go on and leave nothing but foot prints the only thing i would take is the mud that sticks to my boots and when it comes to deer hunters being but holes about there land and dogs being run there imho dogs dont hurt a thing i hunt the same land for deer or coon or squirrel or rabbit just whatever and my dogs are the last thing on the other animals mind theres a coyote on every peice of hunting land in the state and its nothing but a stinkin dog that howls and barks a whole lot more than a hound the problem with people today is they wanna holler tresspasser at every person who steps across a line even if there not hurting a thing if you shot the biggest deer of your life and it was on another mans property you would run right over there to retreive your deer and get off the land i wish things were the way they were 25 years ago were you could go anywere you wanted and didnt have someone trying to put you in jail or get a search party out for your head



I dont even know where to begin with this post. 

I cant get over SOME people thinking they have a right to do what ever they want! If you dont own , lease, or have permission to be own that property .... Legally you dont have a right to be on that land. 

Majority of  the coon hunters number 1 statement that I hear is .........my dogs dont mess up your deer hunting! 

What makes them think that a group of hunters running around all night long leaving human scent , talking , lights, dogs barking does not bother your deer hunting! 

as far as 25 years ago.......DUI's were no big deal either





ted_BSR said:


> I still don't understand why people think that being a dog hunter gets you a special pass.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want you to get your dogs back, but I want you to be RESPECTFUL of the adjacent landowner, and ask permission to be on the land. That is how it is now a days. With leases and liability laws, there is more at stake than footprints.
> 
> If the OP stated that here is a picture of Jimmy and Johnny fetchin' their young coon hound when he run off of their lease and on to mine, but it is cool because I know them and we have talked about it, then it would be OK.








Countryboys said:


> Coon hunted all my life until recently. Back issues and swamps don't go good together. I've been turned down hunting privileges because of deer hunters and I got 1 land owner who wants me to hunt his property every night during deer season. Says the only time he ever sees big bucks is when I hunt it the night before. Coon hunting a piece of property will not run a deer off. Even if the dog is trashy and decides to run the deer. The deer will not leave. It will come back. Can't tell ya how many times I've walked up on sleeping deer. I have also called the GW on poachers. Found deer that were shot at night running around about to die. But back to what I started on. The university of Clemson and SC dnr did a study on the impact on deer and coon hunting. Everybody might want to read that.



Who in the heck paid for such a stupid study??

We have people dying of cancer, hiv, and other diseases and Clemson along with the SC DNR is wasting money on this goofy study!!


In that study did they find anywhere where it was ok to tresspass?

I dont believe for 1 minute people and dogs running around on MY property all night long with out permission does not hurt my chances in killing a deer the next morning. I can hear the deer now commenting as the coon hunters leave after a night of running around and the deer hunters are coming in........ok its safe to go back now!





rigderunner said:


> or better yet how about you let some of us coonhunters hunt your property and we can do a study on how it affects your deer because it sure dont effect mine at all or other places i hunt



Here is an idea!!op2:

Pay for your own land or lease and abide by the rules and laws of the state





GarHole said:


> Wow, some of you guys are defensive of your deer. This deer season overlapped with the training a new pup. It was deer hunting during the day, running the dogs at night. We would cut loose at the same place I would sit in the morning. I was fortunate enough to pass up a lot of nice deer most everyday. My coonhunting had no affect on deer numbers this year compared to last!!



You keep telling yourself that!
But dont be mad if I dont believe you


----------



## capt kev (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been coon hunting for over 30 years and always secured permission from landowners to hunt. I never purposely turn my dogs loose with the idea of hunting on someone else property, but sometimes they do go on other peoples property by no fault of mine. If it were I can I make every effort to inform landowner that I am retrieving my dog. I do not carry a firearm on other peoples land it is left at property line and i retrieve my dog nothing else. There are 2 things on photo to look at 1 no one in photo has a firearm, 2 the date on photo is after deer season. In the words Rodney King (Cant we all just get along). Remember we are all hunting WILD animals, and wild animals do not respect property lines thus this will still happen


----------



## rance56 (Jan 23, 2014)

i hope some of you on here shot a deer of a lifetime an he crosses the property line and the adjacent landowner doesnt give you permission to retrieve it.

you know what they say about karma.

TREE SASSY!


----------



## whamby (Jan 23, 2014)

AMEN brother.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 23, 2014)

Asking a land owner permission to retrieve a deer is a big difference from........

I am a coon hunter and I can go where I want, when I want and how it want to do it! It's that attitude that is the problem that I have. Some of you guys keep saying that.


----------



## rance56 (Jan 23, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> Asking a land owner permission to retrieve a deer is a big difference from........
> 
> I am a coon hunter and I can go where I want, when I want and how it want to do it! It's that attitude that is the problem that I have. Some of you guys keep saying that.



there is a big difference between someones dog in a rare instance getting off the property it is supose to be and the hunter going and getting it, then someone like the scenario you listed above. i dont know personally anyone like you describe in the above post.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 23, 2014)

A night like its gonna be tonight is a good night to slip around and cut one loose. Everybody else like caretakers,owners and GWs will be laid up next to the heater. Let's go coon huntin boys


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 23, 2014)

rance56 said:


> there is a big difference between someones dog in a rare instance getting off the property it is supose to be and the hunter going and getting it, then someone like the scenario you listed above. i dont know personally anyone like you describe in the above post.



I am sure you don't, you sound like a very respectful person.

But look at some of the post that have been posted. People breaking the  law and then vilifying landowners for expecting the courtesy of  a requesting for permission to come on their land.

Then to top it off..... They have enough nerve to tell people that their night of trespassing and running around has no effect on the land owners deer hunting the next morning.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 23, 2014)

*Stop Speculating*

A year old thread still going, three pages now, and all this talk about "trespassing" and "right to retrieve your dog" or "right to track your wounded deer."

And NOBODY is citing any Georgia law on the subject.

How about we actually look up some laws, regulations, and prior decided court cases and actually get a real answer (if there is one; sometimes the law is a gray area) ???


************************

I'll start off.

There is a criminal trespass law in Georgia. If you break this one, a cop, deputy, or some other kind of Law Enforcement Officer can get involved.  However, criminal trespass is NOT the same thing as the common-law tort of trespass, for which you could be sued or otherwise have some civil law consequences assessed against you (like the landowner in question owing you little or no "duty of care" to keep you safe while you trespass).

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

CRIMINAL  TRESPASS:   O.C.G.A. (official code of Georgia, annotated) 16-7-21  [edited to remove references to cars, boats, and other irrelevant things not related to this thread.]

      (a) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she 

-- *intentionally damages* any property of another without consent of that other person and the damage thereto is *$500.00 or less* 

or 
--knowingly and maliciously interferes with the possession or use of the property of another person without consent of that person.

*(b) *A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she knowingly and without authority:

(1) *Enters upon the land* ...of another person *for an unlawful purpose*;

*(2) Enters upon the land* ...of another person

* after receiving*, prior to such entry, *notice from the owner,* rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant 
*that such entry is forbidden*; or


*(3) Remains upon the land* ...of another person 

after r*eceiving notice* from the owner... *to depart.*

(c) ... permission to enter or invitation to enter given by a minor ... is not sufficient [if the]... minor's parent or guardian ... has previously given notice that such entry is forbidden or notice to depart.

(d) A person who commits the offense of criminal trespass shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.

(e) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally defaces, mutilates, or defiles any grave marker, monument, or memorial ...

*****************************************
Okay, so the "criminal trespass" law doesn't cover merely walking on somebody's property. The trespasser has to intentionally interfere with the rightful owner's use of the land. Or the trespasser has to plan to steal something from that land. Or the trespasser has to plan to commit any other crime on the land (which could be poaching-- so poachers ARE trespassers if they are actively hunting illegally on your land).  Or the trespasser has to stay on the land (or come back) after being told to leave by the owner or an agent authorized to speak for the owner.

(And I think that if we look at caselaw on the "notice" requirement of this law, there's no way a posted "NO TRESPASSING" or "NO HUNTING" sign could suffice. That's not a substitute for individual notice from an owner or agent of the owner.)


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve said it before, and I`ll say it here again. If your dogs run across my line, go ahead and get em. If they treed, go ahead and get the coon or possum if you want it. If your deer runs over here and dies, come get it. I`m just not that particular and it`s no big deal to me. All I ask is that you don`t tear up nothin` or leave trash.



Sure wish everybody was like that. Of course if my dog runs on adjoining property and trees im going to get it. what am i to do leave a valuable champion dog and hunting companion there? no question about it id just rather not get shot at lol


----------

